# Flow Bindings Suck



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I can sort of understand them back east where you're having to do 40 runs to put in a decent day because there's shit for vert, but out west on real mountains? What's the point?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've had 3 pairs of Flows, 4 pairs of traditional bindings, and one pair of Chinch's. The Flows have been the least problematic. The Romes were a lot more trouble to set up than _any_ set of Flows, and the straps would come unbuckled on heavy pow days. The Missions weren't bad but _they_ gave me foot pain. The Cinch's felt like they rode soggy.

I'm not posting this to say that you're wrong, just that you'll always find people on both sides of the debate.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Different strokes for different folks. I've only ridden Flows once and that was a few years ago. My buddy had a pair on his old SL. They felt sloppy as shit. Maybe they've gotten a lot better. :dunno:

In terms of "setting up" bindings, I don't see why everyone makes such a big deal about it. How hard is it to center bindings on your board then center the straps on your boots? It's never taken me more than a couple of minutes. It's kinda like waxing. You see people talking about corking and buffing and scotch brite pads and polishing their board with their nutsack or whatever. Just drip wax on, spread it around, and scrape it off. All that other shit doesn't make a lick of difference after you've made one run.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I can sort of understand them back east where you're having to do 40 runs to put in a decent day because there's shit for vert, but out west on real mountains? What's the point?


I live in the East and see ZERO speed difference between flow and traditional two strap bindings. I actually can strap in faster with my Union Contacts than other people using Flow. I've done it a few times and I've even seen the high backs crack on em when getting into them. 

Don't mess with success as I see it. I'll stick with the Twin Strap design.


----------



## waxall (Jan 25, 2013)

I switched to 2012 Flows NXT-AT (yes they were on past season sales) and really felt that they were more comfortable than my previous Union DLXs. way less foot cramps/discomfort, and definitely more comfortable than my 2 strap. 

I have flat and wide feet which is possibly why I find them more suitable for me and I don't get the pressure points.

Only issue I had was when I fell a steep incline and had my head pointing down and sliding downhill and the bindings unclipped because of the snow pulling them open (that's just me being a n00b snowboarder) Nothing a snowboard leash can't fix :laugh: No dramas since that one time.

All in all, the bindings are great, once you center them and get them snug over your boot, you really don't need to do much else. Most of the time I put them on by facing the hill and kicking my boot in, then locking them up. And then I sit there waiting on my other friends putting on their traditional bindings. 

Can't complain about waiting for them though, gives me time to whip out the camera and get them to say "cheese."


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I rode a pair of NXT-AT bindings for years without a single issue. I have since broken a pair of sp fastec (GNU) and have numerous issues with burton diodes.

What you hear on the lift is generally bullshit from wankers.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Currently riding 3 different pairs of NXT /2's and have not had a single problem with any of them. 

There are Chevy's, Ford's, Dodge, Chrylser, Volvo, Fiat, Subaru, VW and Jaguar, just to name a few. All have their supporters and haters. 

Why would Boards, Boots, and Bindings be any different? :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I always hear people complaining about douche bags from the front range on chair lifts. I guess only douche bags live there. Maybe we should kill all the douche bags.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I love my flows. I have 2 pairs of the frx nxt model and haven't had an issue with them.

I fail to understand how people have such dificulty with setting things up.


I also like how this thread was started by a person who hasnt even rode flow bindings! 

Like was posted above, there is ford, chevy, etc.... and we all have our preference.


Can't we all just get along? 

BTW Did jetfalcon ever decide which car to take his buddies girlfriend to the wedding in after the bird alarm clock wakes him up?


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

only thing i hate about my flow bindings is that when ice builds up on the back my boot or on the toe, it makes getting into them harder, or at least requires me to chip away at it. though that was only one day where it was hovering in high 20s and low 30s with heavy, wet, sloppy snow.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

racer357 said:


> BTW Did jetfalcon ever decide which car to take his buddies girlfriend to the wedding in after the bird alarm clock wakes him up?


I think he's getting a ride with Justin Bieber.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Only thing i hate about flows is how the high back moves when i ride. Theres a cable connected to the high back, but not sure what it is for? Also, why do my rachtes keep breaking, arenti supposed to ratched the binding down? LIKE wtf....

ALSO, wtf is up with the funky looking baseplate. Been trying to screw the binding up to my channel on my borton board and i cant seem to fit the holes. I gave up and used a screw trought the board. Holds just like glue i used before.

Also, i jerry rigged some ducktape around my boot so the fit is better. All around i perfer my morrow binding...


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I had morrow bindings glued to my Skurfer and it was awesome.

It was stolen by a sasquatch last month so I had to buy a new board. I picked a board from Boarder Kontrol with BRAKES!!! and this trick new binding that rotates. It is just like riding my skater board. I wish I could thank "squatch" for taking my skurfer and forcing me to try this new stuff.

I can stop on a dime now with this new rig


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

racer357 said:


> I had morrow bindings glued to my Skurfer and it was awesome.
> 
> It was stolen by a sasquatch last month so I had to buy a new board. I picked a board from Boarder Kontrol with BRAKES!!! and this trick new binding that rotates. It is just like riding my skater board. I wish I could thank "squatch" for taking my skurfer and forcing me to try this new stuff.
> 
> I can stop on a dime now with this new rig


You better cuz i need that dime...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You guys have been into the weed. Watch out for cops on snowboards.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Donutz said:


> You guys have been into the weed. Watch out for cops on snowboards.


nah that doesn't happen in the US..... yet. lol who knows maybe our control freak government do this here too...

i have flow trilogy, getting in an out is extremely easy on these, really have no problems so far, at first i had a problem understanding this whole rear entry system but now jee it's awesome. I am off the lift put my foot in like 5 sec i am ready to go down


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

vknyvz said:


> nah that doesn't happen in the US..... yet. lol who knows maybe our control freak government do this here too...
> 
> No worries about the cops on boards here, the US is using DRONES now!


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

Being ancient and lazy, I started out (six years ago) with Flows. When I saw how K2 Cinch bindings worked I switched over to them two seasons ago, and like them better. I like how the bed tilts up, making them easier, for me at least, to get into than the Flows were. I also like the two straps better than the one massive one my Flows had...more accurate, adjustable pressure in each area. Never ridden traditional two strapers, so no idea about them.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I can sort of understand them back east where you're having to do 40 runs to put in a decent day because there's shit for vert, but out west on real mountains? What's the point?


I've pointed one buddy to flows.

Of course he's 5'8" and 225 with a belly the size of Mammoth Mountain and he can barely buckle in and when he does, he's out of breath.:laugh:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> I've pointed one buddy to flows.
> 
> Of course he's 5'8" and 225 with a belly the size of Mammoth Mountain and he can barely buckle in and when he does, he's out of breath.:laugh:


Still, couldn't two straps be a better incentive to not be a fat fuck? ( no offense to him).


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Still, couldn't two straps be a better incentive to not be a fat fuck? ( no offense to him).


Nope. Some people are just born to be fat. Two straps ain't going to mean shit.

Nobody in the whole world who is fat, is going to lose that weight, to buy a two strap binding. That's probably #185 on their list of reasons not to be fat. And reason #1 ain't enough to get them to lose it


----------

